# East Coast Haunt Club: NE Haunter's Gathering XI



## Zombie-F

*** New England Haunter's Gathering XI ***
A Gathering on Elm Street. The Nightmare continues... ELEVEN?!? We can't believe it either, this year the East Coast Haunt Club will be hosting our eleventh New England Haunter's Gathering. How the hell did this happen? Well, we know how it happened... it is because of YOU. That's right, *you*, the people who attend the Gathering year after year. So on behalf of all the East Coast Haunt Club Staff, *Thank you all for making our Gathering one of the longest running of its kind!*

*When.......:* Saturday, July 30th
*Where......:* Radisson Hotel Manchester, NH
*Time.........:* 10:00am (start time may change)
*Admission.:* $25

*More info*

I'll be there. Who else is going?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I will be there. I'm presenting. Woohoo! Can't wait to hang out with my haunt friends.


----------



## Lotus

Dora cups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronx Banshee

I'll be there! And I can't wait. It's always a great time.


----------



## CarolTerror

I'll be there, $8 in hand... * Mwu-huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh....* :coolvil:


----------



## Zombie-F

That parking will get ya every time! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Zombie-F

14 More days!!!! I can't wait.


----------



## Lotus

Zombie-F said:


> 14 More days!!!! I can't wait.


Gotta find 8$!!!!!!! ASAP


----------

